# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Thơ mộng bức tranh thôn quê Burgundy - Du lịch Pháp

## hangnt

*Đạp xe trong rừng cây, du khách có thể hái và nếm thử những trái việt quất ngọt lịm.*

Với những người dân sống trên đất Pháp, nhắc tới Burgundy là nhắc tới một vùng đất xanh mướt với những đồi nho bạt ngàn và cuộc sống nông thôn êm đềm. Nhưng dải đất miền Nam nước Pháp này còn có nhiều hơn thế những “tặng phẩm” của thiên nhiên và công trình tuyệt đẹp do bàn tay con người xây dựng. 




Burgundy có một lịch sử khá lâu đời. Xưa kia, nơi đây là vùng đất của những quý tộc, chủ đồn điền giàu có nước Pháp. Vào thời hưng thịnh, xứ Burgundy có lãnh thổ vô cùng rộng lớn và các bá tước Pháp đã dành rất nhiều của cải để chăm sóc cho thủ phủ của vùng Dijon và các thị trấn lân cận. Những ngôi làng trên đỉnh đồi, những thị trấn có phiên chợ địa phương nhộn nhịp và kiến trúc đặc trưng Romanesque là đặc điểm của Burgundy. Điển hình cho loại kiến trúc này là nhà thờ Vezelay, những ngôi nhà trong hẻm Cluny và đài phun nước Abbey. 


Một trong những điểm sáng thu hút du khách đến vùng đất này là các tòa lâu đài lung linh. Chateau d’Ancy le Franc là một trong số đó. Tòa lâu đài được xây dựng theo phong cách Phục Hưng Italy tuyệt đẹp. Chateau de Cormatin là một trong số ít những tòa lâu đài còn sót lại sau cuộc cách mạng Pháp mà vẫn giữ nguyên được vẻ đẹp ban đầu. 




Với những người yêu thích thiên nhiên, công viên quốc gia Morvan là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua. Khu công viên trải dài trên diện tích 1.000 dặm vuông với hệ động, thực vật hoang dã đa dạng. Trong khuôn viên khu công viên, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng những ngôi làng cổ bé nhỏ, nằm gối đầu trên những đồi nho xanh và nghỉ chân bên những hồ nước trong xanh, đậm chất làng quê thanh bình. 




Ẩm thực Burgundy là một phần không thể thiếu làm nên sức hấp dẫn của vùng đất này. Du khách được thưởng thức những món đặc sản đậm chất miền Nam nước Pháp như pho mát xanh, rượu vang chát. Đạp xe trong những rừng cây xanh mát mẻ, du khách được hít thở không khí trong lành và thưởng thức những trái việt quất ven rừng ngọt lịm. 








Thời điểm lý tưởng nhất để tới thăm Burgundy là vào cuối tháng 8 vì lúc này thời tiết đẹp nhất. Mùa đông, Burgundy chìm trong giá rét và bầu trời tối nhanh, không phải là thời điểm đẹp để chiêm ngưỡng cảnh quan thiên nhiên.






_Theo xzone_

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn thanh bình quá
Bioeets bao giờ mới được đến Pháp

----------


## dongdat

Tuyệt cú mèo

----------


## pigcute

ĐẸp thiệt 
Làng quê VN cũng nhiều nơi đẹp lắm

----------

